

↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A: Google Reader does Konami code - humanlever
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/06/10/-b-a-google-reader-d.html

======
tialys
It's the only way you can get to the end of Google Reader... it's too hard
man!

------
joshwa
dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=213669>

------
Oompa
I'm curious if someone got this in secretly or if the Google Reader people
planned it.

------
btw0
月经贴。

